# Well I made it...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Spent most of the day today unwinding. I don't have most of my post processing tools with me so bear with me for a bit. The leaves here have only started to turn a very little bit. Temps have been 75/35 and I'll make my first hike early tomorrow.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for checking in -- the weather sounds great.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Thanks for checking in -- the weather sounds great.


It's been nice, but the bright skies and dark shadows are tough. I have to get up early for the best light. I'm not having any issues with the altitude so far.

They have thinned the elk herds since last year. I saw three spikes tonight but the light was low so I didn't even take the bigma out.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Strange to be wishing for cloudy weather on vacation, but I understand.

I am sure you will be up well before me in the morning, notwithstanding the time difference.

Good luck!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Glad you made it Rusty. And thats for checking in also. Be careful on those hikes. By the way, someone wrote all over the picture you posted. I really like it any way. :rotfl:


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Strange to be wishing for cloudy weather on vacation, but I understand.
> 
> I am sure you will be up well before me in the morning, notwithstanding the time difference.
> 
> Good luck!


Well, be careful what you wish for. Got caught in no less than four significant storms in the high country this morning. Found some fall color and saw an incredible rainbow over Bear Lake. Driving rain however prevented any captures of the moment.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Ouch! Maybe tomorrow the weather will compromise.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it sounds like you could do with an umbrella, or scuba gear. i'll keep my fingers crossed for the perfect weather for you Rusty. enjoy the holiday.

rosesm
i can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry about the weather today Rusty but you knew going in the chances of that would be pretty good this time of year. Hopefully tomorrow will cooperate better and you can show us some of those beautiful colors. Rain in the mountains sounds very nice to me right now, photography or no, but I know that photography was your main intention so I'll wish for better conditions. Where are you by the way? Estes Park area? Where was this first picture taken?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here.... You need one of these over your camera at all times up there..

ha ha Rich

http://www.theclubumbrella.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for checking in, Rusty. Go Bigma, go! 
Good luck and bring back some good shots.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well it's raining again this morning. Looks like I need to start making lemonade out of lemons. Here's one of the shots from Bear Lake yesterday. Storm was coming in from the right. I know it's too heavy on the HDR, but pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

That's a nice, moody shot.

Good luck with the weather. Maybe get high and do some long shots of the storms? What's that road called that runs through the park? Been about thirteen years since I was there.

Edit: Okay, I looked it up. Trail Ridge Road.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Maybe get high and do some long shots...


Say what??? :wink:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Say what??? :wink:


Tequila shots, you know. :rotfl:

Make that "Get up high and take some long distance landscape shots...":slimer:


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it's a beautiful shot and I really like the "heavy" HDR effect. I always have. The clouds are wonderful and so is the lighting on the mountains in the background. It's all great. It really pains me that in the 12 years I spent there I wasn't into photography yet. What an absolute waste on my part. Hope tomorrow is better but the lemonade is great so far.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

what a beautiful place to meditate in/to/with. beautiful. thank you for sharing it with us Rusty.

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, the (lemonade) plan was to shoot in the woods since the skies were overcast yesterday. My (73 yr old) dad and I did a two mile hike to Alberta Falls. For all of you that are sick of those images, don't worry I didn't shoot a frame there as it was midday and I know that doesn't work. Of course the sun came out and then we were caught in a hailstorm. Saw quite a bit of color.

This morning I hit Sprague before dawn again I'll spare you the repetitive shots, but the highlight this morning was a bull elk crossing the lake at dawn.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

All the shots you posted so far look great to me. Even the HDR.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Loving the HDR, Rusty. Hopefully you'll find some trees that have turned. They're my favorite!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Too bad about the weather. Pictures look great. You're going to have to make up for quantity with quality! (-:} Arlon


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Wednesday Morning*

Hit Bear Lake predawn this morning. Temp was 37 w/o a cloud in the sky. Decided to hike to Dream Lake. Learned that my Hooters conditioning program is not working. The air is always thin at 10,000 ft. but this year it seems a little thinner. There was no snow at Dream, but plenty of frost.

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Took a break from shooting today and did some driving (scouting) up Old Fall River Road over to Grand Lake on the other side of the Continental Divide. The evergreens there have been devastated by pine beetles About 50% look to be dead or dying.

Last night I got to meet Erik Stensland. We've been conversing via internet and phone for about three years now. He was doing a book signing and had a 50 minute presentation and Q&A. He talked about several points close to my heart.


The key to successful photography is persistance.
A better paintbrush does not make you a better painter.
It is truly a labor of love.
I was the last one in line for the signing. He was excited to meet me and insisted that I come by his gallery Monday afternoon because he wanted to pick my brain. He told my mom and dad and a bunch of folks from the trailer park he was a great admirer of my work and signed my copy of his book as such. After what has been a tough year, you have no idea how great that made me feel. www.imagesofRMNP.com

In order to make me feel at home, someone put this "longhorn" out behind our camp when we got back.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Great "longhorn" shots.

I am glad you got to meet Mr. Stensland and that he admires your work as we do -- congratulations!

Hopefully you will have more sunshine (strike that, less rain and more ideal lighting conditions) for a while.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Rusty. I am also happy that you met Mr. Stensland. And what a compliment he bestowed on you. Congratulations on on the honor. Having a published photographer admire your work just goes to show, that we on the site have been right all along. We recognized your work a while back. You must be higher than the mountains that surround you.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ove the past few years I've become more and more critical of what I shoot. I expect that now I'll be scrutinizing more than ever. 

This morning I found two bull elk in Sprague Lake at first light. I fired a few frames w/o any expectations as the light levels were still so low. I kept a healthy distance knowing they are very unpredictable this time of year. Suddenly as I heard a very large animal coming my way (it was still dark). A large bull elk and his harem where on a nearby knoll and I suddenly found myself in the middle of a triangle of the three bulls w/attitude. 

I quickly got out of there, but it's better than coffee for waking you up.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I like that one.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Looks like the leaves are reaching their peak now. First day of autumn, so here's an aspen abstract for you.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice perspective shot!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic. Great color in that one, Rusty. I wonder why the sky is so blue in Colorado. (I really have a good idea, but it sounded appropiate to the shot.)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love all the photos you're sharing Rusty. such a beautiful place to be. thank you for showing them to us.

rosesm


----------

